# Thailand  Pattaya



## T.Schwab (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fliege nächste Woche nach Thailand / Pattaya( Jomtien ). Suche dringend Infos über die Möglichkeiten dort zu fischen. Lohnt es sich vom Ufer aus (Brandungsangeln,Spinnfischen)zu angeln? Und wenn ja was kann man fangen? Ist es notwendig das " große Besteck " mitzunehmen? Was kosten Ausfahrten und wie sieht es mit dem Gerät aus ? #c

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe !

Petri Heil
T.Schwab


----------



## käptn iglo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*

Thailand ja? Pattaya ach so? angeln?! mhhh ich dachte dort kann mann nur *********.

lass mich natürlich eines bessren belehren.


----------



## donlotis (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*



T.Schwab schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fliege nächste Woche nach Thailand / Pattaya( Jomtien )... Ist es notwendig das " große Besteck " mitzunehmen?



Wärst Du prominent und ich bei der Bild-Zeitung, würde ich den Post wie oben angegeben zitieren und 'ne gute Story daraus machen. :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*

Zum Meeresangeln kann ich leider keine Tipps geben.
Eine Möglichkeit zum fischen findest du hier.
*Jomtien Fishing Park
**Jomtien Beach Road Soi 14, Pattaya Thailand*
Ich war selbst noch nie in Pattaya, kann dir daher leider nicht sagen, ob es sich lohnt dorthin zu fahren.
Zumindest ist der See recht bekannt bei den Thais.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## janosch (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> Thailand ja? Pattaya ach so? angeln?! mhhh ich dachte dort kann mann nur *********.
> 
> lass mich natürlich eines bessren belehren.


 
Dummgeschwätzt ist`s gleich !
Ohne Gruss

janosch


----------



## Big Fins (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> Thailand ja? Pattaya ach so? angeln?! mhhh ich dachte dort kann mann nur *********.
> 
> lass mich natürlich eines bessren belehren.


Du denkst sonst nicht viel oder? sowas...#d

In Pattaya kannst Du zwar Ausfahrten chartern, aber "großes Besteck" brauchst eigentlich nicht, eher solides Pilkgeschirr zum Grundangeln. Jedenfalls vor Pattaya. In Phuket schauts aber schon wieder anders aus, da kann man auch schleppen mit Erfolgsaussicht.


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*

Hallo, ein Geheimtip ist *edit by Boardmod *


Ein Geheimtip von mir: noch so´n Ding und du spielst wo anders weiter! #q


----------



## Airferdo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Thailand  Pattaya*

Also ich war schon mal in Pattaya (schon lange her 1999) und habe zwei Ausfahrten gemacht die eine von Wongamat Beach aus, auf eine vorgelagerte Inseln ca 40 min Speedboot fahren mit Essen, das war alledrings eher so ne Inselhopingtour wir haben über einem Korallenriff kleine Snapper und so ein Krams gefangen "war nix" die Inseln incl. Strand kann ich dir aber sehr empfehlen sind sehr schön !!! Eine andere Fahrt war eine reine Angeltour vor die Inselwelt bei Koh Samet dort waren wir zwar knapp 10 Angler es wurden einige Barracudas geschleppt und über einem Riff haben wir schöne "große" (ca 40-50cm) Snapper und Zackenbarsche gefangen. Ich glaube aber wenn du am Jomtien deine Rute raushollst verhaften die dich ! Angeln an den Stränden um Pattaya kannst du voll vergessen, vieleicht gibt es Fisch vom Strand ich weiß es nicht aber wenn du dort bis weist du was ich meine.Also ich möchte dir den Spaß nicht verderben aber ich würde meine angel zuhause lassen wenn ich noch mal nach Pattaya fahren würde es lohnt einfach m.m nicht das ist so ne Hammerstadt da kannst du alles machen aber Angeln ???


----------

